# How Many Days A Week Do You Work On Average?



## wolfeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Curious because it is something I'm feeling very self-conscious about, lately (you may have seen my other thread).

I'm casual, so it is different every week and mostly depends on how I feel. The last couple months my anxiety about work has got worse and I probably work an average of 3 or 4 days. I feel so much better the weeks where I do this, but I don't like being judged for it, by people I know!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

0


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

wolfeyes said:


> Curious because it is something I'm feeling very self-conscious about, lately (you may have seen my other thread).
> 
> I'm casual, so it is different every week and mostly depends on how I feel. The last couple months my anxiety about work has got worse and I probably work an average of 3 or 4 days. I feel so much better the weeks where I do this, but I don't like being judged for it, by people I know!


Don't feel bad about working 3 or 4 days - that's just fine in today's economy. The people judging you are just the small-minded types who can't realize that the current employment situation is still...bad. Frankly, doing what you're doing is great.

I work 5-6 days a week (depending on whether or not I end up with overflowing work on the weekend), but I realize that I'm certainly not representative of everyone who's got a job, certainly in my age group.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

5 most weeks, 6 whenever there's a major holiday such as Labor Day, Memorial Day, Easter, etc


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

5 days a week, Mon-Fri.
Before this job I was working 3-4 days a week as well.


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

5 days a week (M-F) except every 4th week I work all 7 days, so that 4th week gives me 12 days in a row.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

5


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

5


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

I was working 7 days a week and going to college full time,but my 1 job hasn't needed me and my other job cut my hours down to 20 so know I only work 4 days a week.Im gonna try to get a job as a physics tutor for my university, because I cant deal with being off from work, because I have nothing to do at home.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Usually 5 days a week, about 40 hours. Just came off 8 days in a row too.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

2 days, but sometimes work overtime, feel pretty crap about it


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

5 days, but the 5th day is all OT. Its supposed to be 4x10s, but Im typically there 4x12 and 1x10. This past Friday was a rare one, getting off after only 6 hours.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

4-5 days. I wish I worked less. After today though I dont get a day off until the 4th. Im going to be freakin miserable working 8 8-9 hour days in a row, with the 31st being a 12 hour day.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Technically 4, but these past weeks it's been 2-3. However, this job is really testing my ability to function properly so it might soon be zero, as bad as that sounds.


----------



## wolfeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

It seems like most people who work, do the typical 5 days a week. I guess I am surprised more people with Social Anxiety aren't part time, but good for them. It makes me feel like I'm not doing too great, though!

Those of you who work full time - would you say you don't have much anxiety about working? Or you just power through it?


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

wolfeyes said:


> It seems like most ponies who work, do the typical 5 days a week. I guess I am surprised more ponies with Social Anxiety aren't part time, but good for them. It makes me feel like I'm not doing too great, though!
> 
> Those of you who work full time - would you say you don't have much anxiety about working? Or you just power through it?


A ton when I first start. Getting used to all the people. Wondering if I can do the job.
Now that Ive been here over a year, not as much. I actually like to go to work. I get so bored on weekends. I still get anxious talking to people, and asking for help. Im getting better at that too, though I have a 'list' of 'safe' people to ask for help that I consult first. I still sit by myself at lunch, too.
Okay, so not as great as I would like but not bad for having SA I think.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes I work 9-10 days straight, other times it's 2-4. It varies.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

wolfeyes said:


> It seems like most people who work, do the typical 5 days a week. I guess I am surprised more people with Social Anxiety aren't part time, but good for them. It makes me feel like I'm not doing too great, though!
> 
> Those of you who work full time - would you say you don't have much anxiety about working? Or you just power through it?


I think my anxiety would be moderate.
I don't interact with the public, which helps. There are several days where I don't feel like going to work because of anxiety/depression but I just power through it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i worked from april-december last year, 5-6 day's of between 50-60 hour's a week, i'm getting no hour's atm though cause the work i'm in is quiet from january- march , so i have to much time to myself atm, to much time to think, and nobody really care's if i get outa bed in the morning...


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Average of 4. Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays every week. And alternate weekends. 

I currently work slightly shorter days than the norm, but during the busier seasons I go up to full time days and sometimes do extra work here and there. Worked a few 50 hour weeks during the Christmas period last year. 

It's bad that I'm getting paid very little, both because the pay is **** and I'm working less than 40 hours a week, but the extra free time I get is probably what's keeping me (to some extent) sane. Because of my set-up I also get 4 days off in a row every other week. Which is pretty damn good.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

6


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

5


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am a salaried employee that works 40 hours per week M-F.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

When I was working before the time off I'm now having it was 9 h per day 7 days a week on call 24/7/365 hence the break with one day off ever fortnight to meet ohs requirements but I was on call for that day off any way . Wasn't as bad as it sounds , heaps of money and I worked alone all day and at least it gave me a purpose to get up .


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I work 5 days at one job but that only a hour a day due to it just a office clean then I work 5 days at another place but I have Mondays and Fridays off and work the weekend better money ;P o and some times on my days off I go help dad with his business


----------

